# Nailpolish Removers



## alittleweirdo (Apr 21, 2004)

What is a good nailpolish remover? I've been using drugstore brands, and haven't found one that works very well. I want something that will remove glitter and dark color nailpolish fairly easily, and doesn't smell too bad. Is that too much to ask??


----------



## Californian (Apr 22, 2004)

Originally Posted by *alittleweirdo* What is a good nailpolish remover? I've been using drugstore brands, and haven't found one that works very well. I want something that will remove glitter and dark color nailpolish fairly easily, and doesn't smell too bad. Is that too much to ask??



Try a good smelling, non-acetone nail polish remover like:*Pinnacle Dew Remove Non-Acetone Polish Remover.*

(Acetone polish removers dry out your nails and make them brittle.)


----------

